# Sticky  Unitronic Presents Performance Software for 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the 3rd generation of Audi’s 220-horsepower 2.0 TSI® (EA888) engine.











Unitronic has precisely re-calibrated the SIMOS 18.1 engine control unit (ECU) to deliver maximum performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and driveability from Audi’s latest generation of the turbocharged four cylinder 2.0-liter TSI engine found in the MQB chassis. Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.










Unitronic’s Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance Software are both designed for otherwise complete stock vehicles, requiring no supporting hardware modifications and provides a great entry-level upgrade. Stage 1 is optimized for 91 OCT/95 RON fuel, producing 297 HP/346 lb-ft TQ. 










For Clients with access to 93 OCT/98 RON fuel, Stage 1+ takes advantage of higher grade fuel, producing an increase in output to 310 HP/347 lb-ft TQ; a remarkable +76 HP and +85 lb-ft TQ over Unitronic’s recorded stock figures. 










Taking it to the next level, Unitronic sets itself apart from the competition with its Stage 2 Performance Software, requiring a 3” downpipe, which alleviates exhaust restrictions created by the stock catalytic converter allowing for optimal dissipation of exhaust backpressure and maximum flow. Unitronic’s Stage 2 Performance Software boasts an increase of 103 HP and 108 lb-ft of TQ over the stock power as recorded by Unitronic, with an output of 337 HP and 370 lb-ft of TQ. 



















Through Unitronic’s extensive track testing, it quickly became apparent that getting traction would prove challenging in early stages of beta testing software calibrations. For Front-Wheel Drive (FWD) platforms with an engine that produces a considerable amount of torque peaking at 2750 RPM, Unitronic implemented advanced torque management by gear, designed to limit wheel spin to ensure maximum forward acceleration is achieved. Unitronic’s advanced torque management aids in optimal 0-60 mph, ¼ mile, and other various acceleration scenarios when traction is important. Unitronic’s MK7 GTI accomplished a 12.867 E.T. @ 112 mph in the ¼ mile, equipped with Unitronic Stage 2 Performance Software, Unitronic 3” Turbo-Back Exhaust System and Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake System, using 17” Enkei RPF1 wheels and Hoosier 245/45/17 D.O.T. Drag Radials. Unitronic’s 8V Audi A3 2.0 TSI accomplished a 12.479 E.T. @ 112 mph in the ¼ mile, equipped with Unitronic Stage 2 Performance Software, Unitronic 3” Turbo-Back Exhaust System and Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake System, using 19” BBS CH-R wheels and Michelin Pilot Super Sport 235/35/19 Street tires.


















*Additional features encompassed with all Stages of Unitronic Performance Software for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 include:*
• Left foot braking
• Improved throttle response
• Factory Failsafes Retained
• Engine Temperature Protection (rev limit based on engine coolant temperature)
• Optimized Responsiveness and driveability
• Speed Limiter Removed
• Power delivery perfectly optimized throughout the power band
• Increased fuel economy

*Applications:*
8V Audi A3 2.0 TSI (S-Tronic)
MK7 GTI 2.0 TSI (6MT and DSG)

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

impressive! are there any stage 1+ quarter mile and mph numbers? apr posted up a 13.189 1/4 mile et at 110.40mph. your stage2 numbers are 12.479 at 112.38. is the turbo back and intake creating that much power difference?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Looking very good UNITRONIC!


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, that is quite impressive, especially for a FWD application. I would think this would put the S3 and Golf R with DSG, Stage 2 in the 11's.

Thanks for showing the dyno and quarter mile slips. There has been a lot of talk, but very few actually provide proof.

Excellent job.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

mattchow said:


> impressive! are there any stage 1+ quarter mile and mph numbers? apr posted up a 13.189 1/4 mile et at 110.40mph. your stage2 numbers are 12.479 at 112.38. is the turbo back and intake creating that much power difference?


Unfortunately we do not have Stage 1+ 1/4mi traps or mph available. Our Stage 2 Performance Software results are in the original post using our upcoming Turbo-Back Exhaust System and Carbon Fiber Intake.


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! Definitely impressive.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately we do not have Stage 1+ 1/4mi traps or mph available. Our Stage 2 Performance Software results are in the original post using our upcoming Turbo-Back Exhaust System and Carbon Fiber Intake.



Awesome, looking forward to pricing for the exhaust.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

to folks who don't know UNITRONIC....
I had two different tunes on my Golf R.
the one I kept was UNITRONIC
WAY more linear.... meaning smooooooth power delivery as the rpm's climbed. not peaky, which means it didn't feel aftermarket. perfect for a dd.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

The intake looks sweet! Any chance you could leak some better photos of the setup?


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> The intake looks sweet! Any chance you could leak some better photos of the setup?


I really dig the VWR one, I've never really dig the looks of CB but everybody is different.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> to folks who don't know UNITRONIC....
> I had two different tunes on my Golf R.
> the one I kept was UNITRONIC
> WAY more linear.... meaning smooooooth power delivery as the rpm's climbed. not peaky, which means it didn't feel aftermarket. perfect for a dd.


Thanks for your feedback, Ryan! Time to get Stage 1+ on your new S3!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

FLtrooper said:


> The intake looks sweet! Any chance you could leak some better photos of the setup?


I'm glad you like it! I don't want to get this thread too far off the software subject, but here's a few from our show display last season:


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm ready for stage 1+ on my new S3! :laugh:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

The intake looks great!

Any chance that the upcoming uni-connect will allow home flashing?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> The intake looks great!
> 
> Any chance that the upcoming uni-connect will allow home flashing?


i think this will be one of my deciding factors when i choose to tune in 3k miles or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is committed to delivering its Clients with the utmost quality and reliability. Utilizing its in-house DTS/Superflow’s Engine Dynamometer, Unitronic puts V.A.G.’s 3rd generation 2.0 TSI® found in various MQB® platforms such as the MK7 GTI® and 8V A3® though a plethora of real-world scenarios to develop the ultimate Performance Software. 

The video above was recorded during one of many stress tests Unitronic performed during its Performance Software R&D process designed to ensure Unitronic’s Performance Software maintains safe operation in virtually all scenarios our Clients will put their vehicles through. This particular stress test shows a high speed, high load driving simulation utilizing its in-house DTS/Superflow Engine Dyno housed in an environmentally controlled dyno cell.

In addition to driving simulations, Unitronic’s Superflow Engine Dyno provides Unitronic with the opportunity to collect a multitude of empirical data that would be otherwise very difficult to collect on a traditional chassis dyno. With the introduction of a fully electronic wastegate, as found on the latest generation of V.A.G.’s engines, ensuring an appropriate pressure ratio is of paramount importance to protect against turbine overspeed. Failure to perform such testing can ultimately lead to turbocharger destruction. 

With these industry-leading R&D processes, rest assured Unitronic’s Performance Software is thoroughly developed and tested to increase engine performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> The intake looks great!
> 
> Any chance that the upcoming uni-connect will allow home flashing?


IIRC, John said yes it will, in another thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

FLtrooper said:


> The intake looks great!
> 
> Any chance that the upcoming uni-connect will allow home flashing?


Yes, UniConnect compatibility is coming soon for the 2.0 TSI Gen3 MQB engine control units (ECUs).


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

that's a very nice S-Line in the video!
sat in it at WF 2014, and got the itch to get the S3.
scratched it december 30th.
it's all Steve's fault!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> that's a very nice S-Line in the video!
> sat in it at WF 2014, and got the itch to get the S3.
> scratched it december 30th.
> it's all Steve's fault!


:laugh: I'll be in touch very soon regarding Performance Software for your S3  :thumbup:


----------



## TwistedSpirit (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Steve, John,

I got my A3 2015 chipped from you guys at Eurokracy Mtl 2015!
I was curious if there was an ETA on when the cable to manage the ECU would be out?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

TwistedSpirit said:


> Hey Steve, John,
> 
> I got my A3 2015 chipped from you guys at Eurokracy Mtl 2015!
> I was curious if there was an ETA on when the cable to manage the ECU would be out?


No, sorry, I don't have an ETA available to provide.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

Can you please confirm this will work for my 2015 A3 2.o t. 

Also can I return to ORM ecu configuration for when I go in for maintenacnce. I assume there is no trace of the ecu tuned for the TD1 designation 
https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Audi-A3-20L-TSI--2014-2015-uniconnectplus


----------



## dlmartin81 (Jan 14, 2008)

What stage does 92 octane fall under (S1 or S1+) ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

dlmartin81 said:


> What stage does 92 octane fall under (S1 or S1+) ?


Stage 1


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Just a quick update on my Audi S3, which has Unitronic.
The car was tuned at CB Tuning near Allentown PA, at close to 1,000 miles on the odometer.
I have over 6,000 miles on it now. 
about half the miles with their Stage 2 map and with the Unitronic Downpipe
Car pulls like mad.
No issues at all!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> Just a quick update on my Audi S3, which has Unitronic.
> The car was tuned at CB Tuning near Allentown PA, at close to 1,000 miles on the odometer.
> I have over 6,000 miles on it now.
> about half the miles with their Stage 2 map and with the Unitronic Downpipe
> ...


Thanks for your update and support, Ryan! :thumbup:


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for your update and support, Ryan! :thumbup:


John,
Any updates on the latest ECU version tunes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

selp said:


> John,
> Any updates on the latest ECU version tunes?


Are you referring to the MY2016 vehicles with the ECU's produced >March 2016? If so, we're working to release support very soon!


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Are you referring to the MY2016 vehicles with the ECU's produced >March 2016? If so, we're working to release support very soon!


John,
Please keep me updated with release date! 
I am currently just waiting on the ECU and DSG tunes to be released.

I could offer you reviews, 1/4 mile times, etc.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Any updates? Just purchased a 2016 A3 and I am wanting to get it tuned after I reach 1000 miles.

Are there any issues with your downpipe? No CEL or stored DTCs for ineffecient catalytic converters? Also, can your downpipe be installed to the stock exhaust system? I have no plans to upgrade the entire exhaust system as this is my daily driver. (I have a BT project car in the garage for that kind of noise/performance.) And, will your downpipe fit with the quattro cars?


----------



## PRGRMMR (Feb 9, 2016)

Also interested in ETA on a tune for these new ECUs. I do not want to have to travel to get a tune and re-tuned every time there is an updated. There are currently no at-home solutions for our ECUs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Chris164935 said:


> Any updates? Just purchased a 2016 A3 and I am wanting to get it tuned after I reach 1000 miles.





PRGRMMR said:


> Also interested in ETA on a tune for these new ECUs. I do not want to have to travel to get a tune and re-tuned every time there is an updated. There are currently no at-home solutions for our ECUs.


No updates to share at the moment. We'll be sure to announce the release, once it's ready for such.



Chris164935 said:


> Are there any issues with your downpipe? No CEL or stored DTCs for ineffecient catalytic converters? Also, can your downpipe be installed to the stock exhaust system? I have no plans to upgrade the entire exhaust system as this is my daily driver. (I have a BT project car in the garage for that kind of noise/performance.) And, will your downpipe fit with the quattro cars?


You will likely get a P0420 Catalyst Below Efficiency code with a downpipe that eliminates the factory catalysts. Our Downpipe includes a reducer that mates directly to the factory cat-back system. Yes, our Downpipe will fit your 8V A3 Quattro, as well as the 8V S3 and MK7 Golf R.


----------



## spigen (Apr 26, 2016)

annoying. sorry.


----------



## pouydfbnnnm (3 mo ago)

Unitronic is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the 3rd generation of Audi’s 220-horsepower 2.0 TSI® (EA888) engine.


----------

